# Pet Insurance?



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't know whether this issue has been discussed in previous threads, but I was hoping to get some forum members' opinions on pet insurance. I am debating whether to get it or not, and if so, how much coverage is practical, and how much would be excessive?

Any candid advice would be most appreciated.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Casey's Mom - You will find a few threads on this topic. I purchased insurance for my then 9 month old Hav based on reading about major health issues with this breed - such as liver problems. I'll be honest - I am not certain I would go through surgeries, specialists and nursemaiding a dog. As much as I love my furbaby, I was raised that pets are pets. So, I figured if I had the financial question removed, I would know for certain what is the right thing to do should Lola ever get really sick. And I am also wary of injuries that in SF would cost plenty of $$.

I read suggestions on threads here. The three most important issues to me are 1) does the insurance cover "hereditary issues". Some don't cover problems that certain breeds are "known" to face. 2) is the insurance really for serious conditions and offer options for higher deductibles. I figure I am willing to pay the first few hundred $$ which happens in one vet visit here. (Lola got a foxtail in her outer ear last month and it cost $375 to have it removed! I can't imagine what it would cost to remove had the foxtail lodged further inside.) 3) having reasonable coverage for each year, not limited by one diagnosis. I figured that this insurance is for major issues and what's the point of having it if doesn't cover liver surgery and a broken leg?

So I purchased insurance from PetPlan. They are underwritten by a major insurer - top rated. I bought the maximum coverage and the maximum deductible brought the cost down to around $240 a year. They do not cover annual vet visits or spay/neuter. It keeps the cost down. They have a calculator where you can play around with different coverage and deductible plans. And I read from a forum member that they reimbursed expenses without any hassle. That did it for me. 

All that said - I have not used the insurance. My deductible is higher than the foxtail removal cost. But I do have peace of mind that I would go to what my dad would call "extreme measures" to insure the health of Lola. And she is happier, too.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I've looked at pet insurance in the past and talked to both vets & financial planners. The consensus opinion was that it was a better financial decision to set up a separate bank account (that earns interest) and put a set amount into that account monthly for the dogs rather than paying the money out to an insurance company.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Hi I'm just a lurker here but I recommend some form of financial plan in the event of a catastrophic illness. I wish I had found you guys earlier to know about insurance and/or a dog health care fund.

I just lost my little furbaby 10 days ago. We did not hesitate to give him any and all chance for recovery and therefore did all we could to diagnosis what was wrong. We did not have health insurance and ended up spending almost $10,000 in the course of three days only to lose my darling Domino.

I am heartbroken over the loss but would do it again in a heartbeat if it meant that he would have any chance for recovery. Nevertheless, I wish we had made the important purchase of insurance.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

We have VPI insurance for MacGyver, and they paid more than half our expenses for his leg surgery. No hassles, either.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

hedygs said:


> I just lost my little furbaby 10 days ago.


Oh - hedygs - just reading your post tears at my heart. I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you had enough good time with your furbaby before he went to the rainbow bridge.

Thank you for speaking up to help out those who are not certain about this important decision.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I am waiting for PetPlan to get approved for New York State. This should have happened already but the Insurance people of New York suck and apparently are taking their own sweet time approving PetPlan. Anyway, as soon as they get approved (any day now), I will be going with them. They have the best plan of any pet insurance that I have seen and they cover any and all illnesses, including hereditary conditions! And they don't have any kind of time or cost limit on treatment either, which I think is great!

I think pet insurance is totally worth it.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I am so sorry about the loss of your Domino. Thank you for speaking up....it may help another to make the decision to either get insurance or, as Jill says: setting up a savings plan for only that purpose. Both are viable options that make sense depending on your circumstances.

Personally, I think the savings idea is wonderful IF you can be strong enough not to dip into it for other reasons. For me, insurance made the best sense and I went for the VPI plan. I have not used it as yet but feel better just knowing it's there.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I love Embrace pet insurance - they cover everything, including chronic conditions. It's not cheap but it is peace of mind. PetPlan is also very good and I believe their chronic coverage is a bit better.

It is to your financial advantage to use the savings account route as long as you've got something to cover the first three years it will take you to build up the account.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Thanks Anne. Sadly he got ill on his 6th birthday. I had the joy of being his mom for a short 5 years and a real joy he was.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

hedygs~ I'm so sorry to read of the loss of your Domino. :hug: I know how painful it is. Our little Shadow went to wait at the Rainbow Bridge almost a year ago.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We had VPI but when we got Hav #2, we switched to the ASPCA plan. It is more affordable for me and I figure something is better than nothing. I wish I could be that disciplined to put it in a separate bank account.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lina said:


> I am waiting for PetPlan to get approved for New York State. This should have happened already but the Insurance people of New York suck and apparently are taking their own sweet time approving PetPlan. Anyway, as soon as they get approved (any day now), I will be going with them. They have the best plan of any pet insurance that I have seen and they cover any and all illnesses, including hereditary conditions! And they don't have any kind of time or cost limit on treatment either, which I think is great!
> 
> I think pet insurance is totally worth it.


Lina,

Will you let me know when it's approved. That's the plan I want to go with also.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

hedygs said:


> Thanks Anne. Sadly he got ill on his 6th birthday. I had the joy of being his mom for a short 5 years and a real joy he was.


I'm so sorry for your loss. I feel your pain with you, having gone through it so many times. It never gets easier. There's some comfort in knowing you did whatever was possible to prolong his life on earth and in knowing he's waiting at the rainbow bridge.
It just takes time to get past the gaping hole you feel in your life.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Geri, will do! They have my number and e-mail address and said they will contact me as soon as they know anything.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I look at it this way . If you can't put money away on a monthly basis it makes sense. Vet bills are getting more and more expensive. A simple broken leg can be 1500 dollars. Major surgeries can be 3000 dollars. I like Pet Care which is available in Canada and the U.S. There are various plans available but 3000 max coverage would be my minimum. Take a look at their site and you will see what sort of costs people are paying.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lina said:


> Geri, will do! They have my number and e-mail address and said they will contact me as soon as they know anything.


Thanks! I feel like I'm playing Russian roulette waiting.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

hedygs, I am deeply sorrowed by your loss, our prayers and thoughts are with your family.

Lina and Geri,
I'm surprised NY hasn't had _Pet_plan yet...

Here's my previous post on _Pet_plan:
http://havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=128060&postcount=6

needless to say,
although I haven't mentioned it in the forums - the plan has already paid for itself (visits to rule out a small bowel obstruction, treatment for a front leg sprain, and most recently a corneal ulceration  -- thank God, all of which have resolved in Hank)

I agree with everyone that some sort of insurance, given today's advances in Veterinary Medicine, is highly recommended.

Regards,
*'Lo*


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I think I am going to go with PetPlan... Roxie's broken leg ended up costing me approximatley $1,000. With the lowest level of coverage the insurance would have paid $640 (I think).... DH doesn't want to go with the insurance but the premium is just $18.50 a month which I could cover if I just didn't eat lunch out a few times each month.


----------



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

*INSURANCE*

It depends on the coverage you get
With our last pet we had VPI (?) and i thought they covered very lil
I bought PetsBest and I thinks they have been more reasonable. Dusty had ear infeccion and they covered 80% of every visit , including the medication,( not usual and customary like with my insurance) . I had a copay of ?50.00
They were fairly fast.
Another option perhaps is the Petsmart coverage. do not know of anyone who uses it
hope it helps


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

We got Pet Plan for Ricky when he was 6 months old, then got it for Sammy when he turned 1. We were paying $35/each/month - not cheap! BUT..... then Ricky got sick and we had lots of tests done and didn't hesitate to check everything out month after month. He was covered for $2000/year/condition. I just now changed his policy to Pet Secure and though we are paying a slightly higher premium/month, he is covered a lot more each year, incl. dental which we didn't have before and he will need before the year is up. 

We also switched Sammy to Pet Secure, but with a little bit less coverage, though plenty should anything sudden happen to him. 

I didn't think it was "worth it" for the first several months, but now I am very relieved we have it!!


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Hello; very interesting reading.. I wish I had come across this forum before I got Castro's insurance. 

Based on my vets' recommendation, I signed up for VPI a day after I got Castro, choosing the SUPERIOR and WELL CARE premiere plans that include Neutering/Dental for a premium of about $500/year. 

Since then, we have visited the vet several times, whereas:
Claim for $42.69 (fecal test & worming) reimbursed $23.40
Claim for $216 (vaccinations, exam, flea & heartworm prevention), reimbursed $115
Claim for $155 (gastritis & enteritis), reimbursed $85

All claims were settled within 4 weeks of submission. I just submitted the claim for Castro's hospital stay a few weeks ago for almost $2,000; I was told that Pet Insurance works best for those unplanned visits, so I am very curious to see how much is actually covered for reimbursement. 

Reading through these threads, I am considering switching his policy to PETPLAN, with annual vet benefits up to $20k with the GOLD. Even with low $50 deductible, the annual premium is still competitive with VPI. 

Is there anyone here under PETPLAN? Can someone share their experience on the plan, how it actually works, and how they were reimbursed? 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I was with Pet Plan, but they sent me a letter saying I could switch over to Pet Secure with slightly better policies. If you read my post above, you'll see what decision we ended up making. I was fine with Pet Plan and happy about their response, but at Ricky's "one year anniversary" with their company, they advised me that based on the claims we'd made that previous year, the reimbursement would now be 50%. (It was 80% that first year) 

So........ once I saw what Pet Secure was offering, I switched and for this next year, we will be better off. Not too sure how it will go at the next "anniversary" though! Oh well..... one year at a time. :biggrin1:

Helen (Oreo's mom) had a terrible experience with Pet Plan so I suppose it depends....


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Anyone interested in a group rate pet insurance plan?*

I've been thinking that maybe one of the companies might set up a group rate for us. I know I love Embrace and others love PetPlan. Some have success with VPI. If you are interested in seeing reviews of the various plans you can go to http://www.petinsurancereview.com

I'm going to check into a group rate and will let you know what they say. I also had another idea and let me know what you think - would anyone be willing to contribute to a *Havanese Forum pet emergency health fund*? We could set up an escrow account and we'd establish guidelines like they do for rescue and anyone who had a few extra pennies could contribute. Then a 'board' would evaluate the requests or claims. Even if you could only send $5 a month, imagine what we could do to help one of our own when they were in trouble.

Melissa, if I've stepped out of line, just go ahead and delete this post. But I do so worry about our little guys and the tough economic times so many people are going through.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lisa, you are a sweetheart!!! the group rate would be a fabulous idea. I know the fund came up in another thread and I believe it was thought to be too hard to administer and I also thought some people worried about people joining and taking advantage of our generosity. 

I have to say VPI sure came in handy when Cash was sick. We had 3500 in bills and we got back over 2K. More would have been better sure, but It was sizable enough that we really appreciated it.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I would give a group plan serious consideration. I think that's a great idea. I am going to purchase something for Roxie soon.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

We are seriously looking at getting pet insurance now that we have three dogs. It's so hard to choose one. Our vet has VPI insurance pamphlets in the office and I can purchase VPI through an agreement VPI has with the company I work for, but I'm not sure if VPI is offering the most value for the dollar. What about the strength of VPI as a company. Will they be there 10 years from now when my dogs really will start needing more expensive vet care?? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*PetPlan has offered us a 15% group discount*

Can you believe it? PetPlan is willing to give us a 15% discount as a group! I'll email Melissa and Dawna and get their permission before I finalize, but we'll have a group code. And here is the kicker - they'll be offering insurance in all states (except Hawaii I think) by the end of the month. Carolina - PetPlan's coming to New York at the end of the month. They are licensed in all 50 states, but just haven't launched plans in all of them yet. Plus I've found out that at the beginning of the year that they are increasing their specialist coverage to 80%. I'm personally going to switch over from Embrace since PetPlan's ongoing or chronic coverage is only limited by the size of the policy that you choose. And that dollar amount renews every year. Imagine if you had a sick pup and every year you'd be entitled to $8K-$20K in coverage? Once insured, whatever they get, they are covered for life as long as you keep the policy in effect.

Oh and Missy, guidelines could be set for the fund as to length of time you've belonged to the forum with exceptions for member referrals or something like that. I've got a ton of experience with how rescue groups set up emergency funds and how they are administered. So let me work with Melissa and Dawna and see what they'd like done. We may have to wait, but it's certainly something that I'd volunteer to research, set up, administer and whatever leg work needed to be done.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Lisa,
Great idea. thanks for looking into it and volunteering to work on it.
I am definitely interested.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Me&2Girls said:


> Can you believe it? PetPlan is willing to give us a 15% discount as a group! I'll email Melissa and Dawna and get their permission before I finalize, but we'll have a group code. And here is the kicker - they'll be offering insurance in all states (except Hawaii I think) by the end of the month. Carolina - PetPlan's coming to New York at the end of the month. They are licensed in all 50 states, but just haven't launched plans in all of them yet..


I want a piece of that action! Hook a sistah up!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh wow..that would be awesome. 
Between what happened with Copper and Todds itchy skin problems we've spent over $1000 this month on Vet care and DH has really been pushing to get some pet insurance for our little one's. A group discount would be amazing :biggrin1:


----------



## tikaboo (Aug 9, 2008)

hedygs said:


> Hi I'm just a lurker here but I recommend some form of financial plan in the event of a catastrophic illness. I wish I had found you guys earlier to know about insurance and/or a dog health care fund.
> 
> I just lost my little furbaby 10 days ago. We did not hesitate to give him any and all chance for recovery and therefore did all we could to diagnosis what was wrong. We did not have health insurance and ended up spending almost $10,000 in the course of three days only to lose my darling Domino.
> 
> I am heartbroken over the loss but would do it again in a heartbeat if it meant that he would have any chance for recovery. Nevertheless, I wish we had made the important purchase of insurance.


I am so sorry for your loss. Your heart must be broken. My thoughts are with you during this difficult time.
When you are ready and if you are able, would you mind sharing what the problem was so others can benefit from the advanced knowledge of potential issues like yours. 
I am new here and I have learned so much reading through this forum, gleaning wisdom from others who have gone through medical issue and how to recognize them.
again blessings to your whole family during this sad time.
Rebecca


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lisa, that would be so wonderful! PetPlan has been waiting for New York to approve their application for 2-3 months now... I hope it's done by the end of this month for sure!


----------



## tikaboo (Aug 9, 2008)

CaseysMom said:


> I don't know whether this issue has been discussed in previous threads, but I was hoping to get some forum members' opinions on pet insurance. I am debating whether to get it or not, and if so, how much coverage is practical, and how much would be excessive?
> 
> Any candid advice would be most appreciated.


Here is an online pet insureance customer review that may be of help.
http://www.petinsurancereview.com/reviewStart.asp
Current Customer Ratings

US Insurers
Hartville/ASPCA Average customer rating: 3.82 Read Hartville/ASPCA reviews
VPI Average customer rating: 4.66 Read VPI reviews
Embrace Average customer rating: 9.46 Read Embrace reviews
Pets Best Average customer rating: 7.73 Read Pets Best reviews
PetPlan US Average customer rating: 9.64 Read PetPlan US reviews
Pet Partners (AKC) Average customer rating: 3.9 Read Pet Partners (AKC) reviews
Petfirst Healthcare Average customer rating: 8.53 Read Petfirst reviews
PetCare US Average customer rating: 4.87 Read PetCare reviews
Pet Assure Average customer rating: 7.73 Read Pet Assure reviews

Canadian Insurers
PetCare Canada Average customer rating: 4.87 Read PetCare CA reviews
Petplan Canada Average customer rating: 4.47 Read PetPlan CA reviews
Vetinsurance Average customer rating: 8.23 Read Vetinsurance reviews


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Tikaboo - I'd already emailed Melissa and Dawna the link to the pet insurance review website, so thanks for posting it for everyone else. I've got Embrace currently and I know a few have Pet Plan. As I said, even if we don't go with a Forum discount, I'm going to be switching mine to Pet Plan. 

Oh and no, I'm not getting any kind of a discount or kickback for setting this up - just realized they offered employee benefit plans and since we're all employed by our Havanese furbabies I figured we might qualify. :biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'd sure be interested. PetPlan seems to have a better policy than VPI. I can get a group rate with VPI through my office but I'd rather have Pet Plan I think if it gets set up for a forum group discount. 
Thanks for checking into it Lisa.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

PetPlan is the policy I was leaning towards so I will be happy is they set up a forum discount.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Melissa Approved The Havanese Forum Pet Insurance*

Yea, Melissa thinks it's a great idea, so I'll get all the details...our discount code...and she wants it posted in the business section. Being the clever businesswoman that she is, she suggested that we ask them for a banner on the Forum web site too. Hopefully, they'd love to do that and help offset the cost of the Forum. :biggrin1:

Anyway, I'll post all the info, our personal contact etc. You can sign up online and get a discount too. But I'm not sure if our discount maximum will be 15% or they'll load the multiple pet, microchip and online discounts into it and we'll get even more. Anyway you look at it, we're going to have a great insurance plan available to us. I wish I'd signed up with them from the beginning - but that's okay, at least we had something to compare it to.


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Lisa..Thanks for doing a great job on the possiblility of the Havanese Forum Pet Insurance...what a relief this would be for us with our pups especially with many us having more than ONE!!! I am in Massachusetts and I know that up to a month ago that we were not eligible for PetPlan...would love to think that all states would be included real soon..I am anxious to hear how this all plays out!! Again, thanks for the doing the research and sharing it!! Trish


----------



## yanks0420 (Feb 11, 2008)

Guapo has insurance thru Hartville/ASPCA which got poor reviews based on the posted link...and i understand why. Their reimbursement policies are based on some BS $ average for the area you live in. Well, they seem to have found some witch doctors who must charge $5 for a pet exam and include that in their average cost since we get charged about $150 per exam and get reimbursed for maybe 20% of it. :frusty:
I think it is probably good for incident-type vet visits, where the reimbursement should be higher, but for preventative care/general visits, it isn't worth it. It does cover vaccinations and neutering, which we think will make it worthwhile for this year. We'll soon see what we get back for an emergency visit to the vet when Guapo was bit in the eye by another dog. 
That all being said, I look forward to a different insurance carrier for next year.
Let me know if anyone wants further details on this policy.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

I have VPI. I pay by the year. The year is up next Spring. Can't remember the month, but will check. I would be interested in Group Havanese Pet Insurence. I have had no special costs. They have reembursed around $150 on around $400 annual titers and physical. The insurance also costs $400 per year. I bought this insurance after the very sad experience we all shared with Shadow's illness. Keep me informed with the progress. Thanks for your knowledge and trying to help us all keep our loved ones as safe as we can. Ruthann


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I started out with VPI and switched to ASPCA because of the discount for multiple pets. I would definitely be willing to switch to PetPlan if it is comparable and can save $$$.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I started out with VPI and switched to ASPCA because of the discount for multiple pets. I would definitely be willing to switch to PetPlan if it is comparable and can save $$$.


I have ASPCA on Maddie too, and they've paid a good portion of any of her vet bills and are reasonably priced. But they have a stipulation that there is a 6 month (I think) waiting period the next year if the animal is treated for the same thing (reoccuring condition). I'd be willing to change if Petplan doesn't have this. We just renewed for this year, and I don't know if we have to wait for this policy term to expire, but I'd definitely switch when we can.


----------



## andmmy (Apr 14, 2008)

I'd definitely be interested in a group rate on pet insurance. Our puppy will be coming home in about two weeks and vet prices here in NYC is quite pricey! Just today I was at a vet's office and they told me that a neuter would be between $750 - $900 :jaw:. I almost choked. Needless to say I'm continuing in my search for a good but reasonably priced vet.

Andmmy


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

QUOTE andmmy : Just today I was at a vet's office and they told me that a neuter would be between $750 - $900 


Wow, that's crazy! My vet charges $36 for a neuter and that covers everything..including an overnight stay. 
It's amazing how much it can vary in different areas.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

andmmy, I paid $550 or $600 (can't remember right now) for Kubrick's neuter at Carnegie Hill Veterinarians. Have you looked at them yet?


----------



## andmmy (Apr 14, 2008)

Lina...Thanks, I haven't look at them yet. I just walked into a vet's office a few blocks from me and they said that the procedure would be around $350 but I forgot to ask them if that includes all the pre-op work or not. Time to give them a call and check. 

Andmmy


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Forgot to mention the $550 figure included all pre-op blood work (I had to ask for it and I think it was $60), microchipping and a tooth removal. So I do think the neuter alone is probably cheaper.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

WOW Lisa, that is terrific. I will check into petplan. Those who have it and have had others, what do you think is better about it? do they cover more? have a better fee schedule. I have to say, I was pretty happy with how VPI covered us when Cash was sick.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Missy, sorry for this LONG answer. When I first bought insurance 18 months ago, I studied all of the plans. I had a unique situation in that I'd had an incident happen which my AKC insurance wouldn't cover. The first company that put in writing they would have covered that situation, got my business. But even then, I knew that Pet Plan had better on-going illness coverage than the company I went with, Embrace Pet Insurance. The difference was Embrace's outstanding customer service and their policies paid the full specialist bill rather than limit it to 70% as Pet Plan did at the time.

Now Pet Plan will be reimbursing specialists at 80% beginning Jan 1st.

The other thing I've noticed is that Pet Plan would run me about $10-$15 less per animal, before the discount they've offered as a group benefit. That adds up to the cost of insurance for another dog! So I truly believe Pet Plan is the very best out there. Luckily I'm paid up through August with Embrace and by then we should have our discount code with Pet Plan and I'll be able to get everyone switched over and covered by the time the Embrace policy will lapse. I believe unless you've prepaid, you can cancel most insurance plans at any time.

Also, when/if I start breeding, I will send out every one of my puppies with a full year of prepaid insurance. As a new breeder, I'll have no history to make a health guarantee worth anything more than the paper it's written on. No matter how much health testing I do, mother nature can be cruel when she wants. Moreover, without a big kennel, I wouldn't be able to offer a replacement puppy should something awful happen. Pet Plan has policy options that will reimburse an owner up to $1000 should a dog die to help offset the original purchase cost. Moreover, I'm not a rich person (sigh) and would not be able to step up to the plate to pay for high vet bills to treat one of the puppies/dogs that I produced should something happen. I know of one breeder who ended up having heart problems in her first litter and all the puppies died horrible deaths by 18 months and she ended up having to refund $20,000 to her buyers. (Not Havanese) And she had tons of experience - so it wasn't a newbie not knowing what she was doing.

I do know that VPI has been wonderful to some people and just awful for others. And it's pretty cheap. You have to balance the cost vs. what you can afford. It's more cost effective to put away the premium amount every month into savings and hope you've got the funds to cover something happening in the first three years while you are building a nest egg. There are also financing plans from CareCredit for vet bills - so that's another option for some. Others keep a credit card only for emergency vet bills. So you have to look at your own financial situation and decide what works best for you.

And people should know that no insurance company will cover anything to do with breeding costs - testing, whelping or new puppy care.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lisa, all I have to say is I want a MeMe puppy!!! (that would be IWAMP!) 

I couldn't get the Petplan site to give me a quote on-line, maybe they are not in MA yet either. from what I can tell the big difference is, you pick the insurance amount, and they will cover you up to that amount each year, no schedule fees, and it does not appear that things are not covered. 

anyone with petplan know what it costs per month per pet?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Missy, they should launch in MA by the end of the month according to the rep that I talked to. There are only four states they have yet to launch in - NY, MA, CT and Hawaii. And when I ran a quote on Romeo - I think it was $35 for the "cheap" $8K plan and about $46 for the $20K plan. I'd imagine that it varies by where you are in the country since they reimburse "real" vet rates and not some fixed cost rate sheet. If you give me your guys ages and if they are spayed/neutered and micro-chipped, I'll run a quote from California for you. I'd imagine our costs are similar.

And you are correct, it does cover hereditary and congenital conditions.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Lisa, 

Jasper was born 1/03/06 and is neutered
Cash was born 11/09/06 and is also neutered 

yes we would be looking into the cheaper coverage as well. VPI runs us about $22 per dog--- so it would be great if the forum discount was in addition to the spay/neuter and multiple dog discounts....ha ha ha I want it all.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I want it all too Missy. Okay I ran the quotes and they are just a bit over $20 a month but there is a $2/month billing charge which you can avoid if you pay annually. This is their $8K annual coverage plan with a $200 deductible and 80% coverage. Not too bad and you know it's better than VIP.

08/15/2008







Cash $228.39 137/020/K228/WEB Quote 08/15/2008







Jasper $228.39


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wow not bad at all.... cool an alternative. Lisa you are going above and beyond the call of forum duty to pull this discount all together. and 15% is a very generous discount too...to often they offer you 5%.

Now about a MeMe puppy???? is she in tact?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh yes Missy - MeMe's intact. Hopefully she'll get that last point for her championship and pass the rest of her health tests. She's doing great so far but of course we have to wait for the hips to be x-rayed after she's two years of age. I don't foresee any issues - she comes from great lines but you can never be sure.

I'd love another MeMe puppy too - sure wish you could breed to ensure an entire litter of Gold Brindles - I'd have reservations from now until 2020. LOL

Hey, this work for the insurance benefits me too - I'd planned on changing anyway and if there's a way to negotiate a discount, you know me, I'm right there.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow, before the 15% discount Todd's insurance will be $16.96 a month for the $8000/ 80% / $200 deductible!
Definately a great deal!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I have PetPlan in CA. I haven't used it yet as I went for the high deductible and high coverage. I figure it is for that $10,000 surgery type of coverage. One note - they do cover breed "hereditary" conditions, but they do not cover regular vet visits, vaccinations and check ups. It is truly for the major medical occurrences.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree with Missy, Lisa, that you are doing above and beyond to help forum members out with pet insurance. Thank you for looking into things! Do you have any idea if they'd offer Cdn. forum members the same discount?

I'm with Pet Plan now, actually Pet Secure, since they offered a switch for a better coverage. I took a higher premium for Ricky because I knew that within days of the switch, he was undergoing that liver biopsy and there would be expenses. I have a more normal $300 deductible and about $35/month plan for Sammy as, fingers crossed, we don't foresee much happening. The higher cost plan for Ricky also covers dental cleaning and a few other things that I know we will take advantage of, so it's worth it for us.

We were told R's coverage was going down to 50% (after his first year because we'd claim quite a bit) but after I switched July 1st, he's back to 80% coverage.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Just a quick update...I haven't heard back yet from Pet Plan and I'm really irritated with the rep. He implied that I'd hear back with a discount code within hours. I've called and emailed him twice. My guess is that he's out ill - but will call the company again today and find another rep if I don't hear from him.

And gang, I'm not a hero - just another person who loves a discount! I feel good about this company and I know that Hank's dad ('Lo) has had excellent service and reimbursement from them. 

I believe that they have a Canadian office as well, so I'll make sure to mention that we might need an "international" code. Good thinking Marj.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Redorr said:


> I have PetPlan in CA. I haven't used it yet as I went for the high deductible and high coverage. I figure it is for that $10,000 surgery type of coverage. One note - they do cover breed "hereditary" conditions, but they do not cover regular vet visits, vaccinations and check ups. It is truly for the major medical occurrences.


Based on my claims submitted, VPI covered less than 50% for all his shots, meds (heartworm, flea) and visits. For Castro's emergency care, they covered less than 25%

I'm sure that most of us budget the annual vaccines and visits - it's those unexpected trips to the emergency that I need insurance for!

I am looking forward to switching to PetPlan once we get that discount!!!

On behalf of the group, Thank you again for looking into this!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I have VPI 
Riley is inrolled in their "Gold" plan which is the highest coverage. I just recieved a check for $42.38 on a bill for 57.38. This included office call, exams and all tests.

I am pretty happy so far!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh and btw...I just called my vet to see what Riley's neutering would run me and they quoted approx $180 without the pre-blood work.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I guess I missed part of this thread. Do they have PetPlan in New York yet because I defintely want it and would love to be part of a group if possible.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Geri, they should have it in New York sometime soon. Apparently the state is taking their own sweet time on approving them, so it should be soon, but I'm not sure when.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lina,

I sit with bated breath.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Update Tuesday: Just got a message today from Pet Plan and we should have our group number tomorrow morning. I'll try and get as many details as possible, but more than likely, you'll have to call if you have additional questions.

And according to the rep, Pet Plan has been approved in all 50 states and will launch in New York, MA and CT by the end of this month. I wasn't clear about Hawaii. And yes, I know we need an answer on the international members. I did see that they have plans available in the UK, Australia and the Netherlands. I'll check on Canada for the group as well.

Be patient - the discount is almost here.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lisa, you are an angel for doing all this! Thanks!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

:whoo::whoo::whoo: Next we can get group rates on auto insurance, human health insurance, credit cards (oh can't you see the cute Hav face on the mastercard? "priceless") the possibilities are endless.... I think really this is the first step to the Hav Commune, we've all jokes about.

Seriously Lisa, you rock, you roll, you are truly terrific!!! Thank you.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Lisa, How does the quote thingie work? I was on the website to compare different insurances and asked for a quote, putting in the information for Rufus and Shamouti both. When I got the quote the subject line says "Your customized quote for Rufus from Petplan USA ". Would this just be a quote for Rufus? or do they really mean for both dogs since that is what I asked for?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

:grouphug:
Lisa, you are in the middle of this group hug for getting us a group plan!! When we get their number tomorrow I will sign Lulu and Vinny up. Personally, I think they should give it to you for free for being an agent!! You are an :angel:
Thanks,
Carole
xxooxeace:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

:hail: :clap2: :thumb:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Finally! I got our discount code*

Hi, I finally got our group benefit discount code. I'm waiting for one answer from Melissa and then I'll post all the info in the section that she requested. Also, since we'd had email troubles and it took them so long, they are offering a bonus gift to everyone who signs up through the forum group benefit code. Our maximum discount is 15% and it breaks out as follows:
On-line sign up (5% - but you can call and give them the code and you'll still get the extra 5%)
Forum group benefit discount - 5%
Microchipping - 5%

So not as huge as I'd like to see, but not bad at all. By the way, they've been in business 31 years and have over 1 million policy holders across the globe. Approximately 90% renew every year. Also, be aware that they do not cover routine costs since that bumps up the premiums. The new enrollment age limits for dogs are 8 weeks to 8 years and cats need to be enrolled before age 10. Once covered, they are covered for life, no matter what condition. For those of you looking for accident only coverage for older pets, they recommended Pet Care. Toll free 866-275-7387. If you are in the U.S., the web site for Pet Plan is www.gopetplan.com. In Canada, you'll need to go to the www.petplan.com web site but I've got to get our code for Canadian members since they are different companies.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

YAY! You go, Lisa! 

Would be nicer if human insurance companies offered these kinds of discounts - but then again, that's another thread! 

Thanks again for working this out for all of us!


----------



## baca008 (May 16, 2008)

I just stumbled on this pet insurance. It looks to good to be true but has anyone had any experience with them.

http://www.happytailsmembership.com/


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

So far it looks good. I will research some on it.


----------



## baca008 (May 16, 2008)

So I've been searching online about the Happy Tails Veterinarian Discount Network and I guess they just started this program in Sept 2008.

Here is the press release

http://www.rapidpressrelease.com/press-release/Pets/005919.asp


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay I'm just going to throw this idea out there, knowing I'm probably sticking my head into some sort of controversial "oven."

I have a really sick feeling that pet insurance is a really bad thing. I know, I know, some of you have experienced really terrible bad things and have some crazy medical bills pile up...and obviously I would do all I could to give my girl the absolutely best care. I spent tens of thousands of dollars over thy years helping my dane as he was diagnosed very early with really bad arthritis and in his last years I just wanted to make sure he was very comfortable (which was very expensive).

Meanwhile, I think that if we start pay insurance companies to cover our pets it's going to change how clinics bill everyone, including those without insurance and we're all going to pay more because of the "middle" man aka "greedy insurance company" we are paying. Will we at some point be denied insurance for a dog with a "pre-existing" condition and not be able to afford giving the care it needs? I mean I don't think any one will disagree that our HMO system is totally screwed up...

Two cents for free.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> Okay I'm just going to throw this idea out there, knowing I'm probably sticking my head into some sort of controversial "oven."
> 
> I have a really sick feeling that pet insurance is a really bad thing. I know, I know, some of you have experienced really terrible bad things and have some crazy medical bills pile up...and obviously I would do all I could to give my girl the absolutely best care. I spent tens of thousands of dollars over thy years helping my dane as he was diagnosed very early with really bad arthritis and in his last years I just wanted to make sure he was very comfortable (which was very expensive).
> 
> ...


I have to agree. I've been doing some research and now there are plans that will cover a portion of neutering, dental, etc. that are _not_ emergencies and there have to be repercussions for that somewhere down the road.

The more you use it, the premiums go up or the percentage of coverage goes down. I mean, how else will the insurance companies make any money. And they are in it to make money. They really could care less if our pets are ill or not, no matter what the hype is in their advertising.

It's not dissimilar to someone who say has dental insurance through their employer...it is not unheard of for dentists to charge more to those with insurance.

The other suggestion is to put money away into an account each month equal to what you would pay in insurance premiums. The drawback to that is with the high cost of emergency care, it's gonna take you awhile to sock away any substantial amount.

I guess for now a reasonable amount of coverage to be used in emergencies (ie. big ticket bills) is the most feasible for a lot of us.

But I still hate insurance companies :croc:


----------



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

I would check a few of the doctors that they supposedly have in your area, to make sure that they are accepting patients, that their fees are not inflated b/c it is a percentage of the fee what is covered( you would end up withthe rest) , It might work, but it seems too good to be true. Maria V


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amy, you have a very good point and one I've been mulling over myself.

Pat wrote: *"The more you use it, the premiums go up or the percentage of coverage goes down. I mean, how else will the insurance companies make any money. And they are in it to make money. They really could care less if our pets are ill or not, no matter what the hype is in their advertising."*

I agree. We just got a letter from Pet Secure yesterday. Since Ricky has been claiming quite a bit in recent months, as of Jan. they will only cover 50% of his expenses.  Figures of course. They ARE in it to make money. When I changed his plan early July, I opted for better coverage, knowing he was about to get an open biopsy done. We are awaiting blood test results, but if he's A-Okay then we're going to have to reconsider the insurance thing.

Thing is, in case of accidents, it can be a Godsend. :frusty:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I know Marj. I'm sorry you've had to experience this first hand. I guess now you can totally sympathize with us Yanks and our shoddy HMOs. 

I am a bit put off by a very nice vet I had met through agility. I even thought about bringing Posh to her until I heard she was pushing ALL of her clients to get insurance because "it would totally end up paying for itself."


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I just read all the posts on insurance and I have given serious thought to getting Pet Insurance. I am so glad that I read this thread. Bumping to the top.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I got the Pet Plan one a couple of months ago and haven't used it yet. It's kinda a mixed bag isn't it? It's expensive so you want to benefit from it but you don't want to have to use it! lol
Carole


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Carole,
I love the way you always get to the 'bottom line' of things!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Do we have a group number to join the *PetPlan* pet insurance???
I want to get coverage for Henry, with so many hav's on the forum lately in situations.
Also , what is the best plan? high deductable with 80% reimbursement.

bump bump


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

:bump: I think I saw another thread where the deal with the forum and PetPlan didn't work. What I would like to know is, does anyone use PetPlan? If so, what have your experiences been with them. The only reason I like them is because they cover hereditary problems as long as they haven't been diagnosed prior to signing up with them. The coverage was a little bit more than what I am paying now. Just wondering if it is worth switching to them.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am still on the fence about Pet Insurance......I want to know if anyone has had any problems getting reimbursements from Pet Plan. I do have another account set aside to build up some money for emergencies though.

I also read that the Pet Plan discount did not work out. 

I am going to have to look into insurance again, now that Dexter is older and more outside.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I also read that the Pet Plan discount did not work out.


I believe it was orginally set up that th forum members would get a 15% discount, but if you check under "discounts available" on the Pet Plan site you will see it's very easy to qualify for that discount on your own.

http://www.gopetplan.com/Dog-Insurance-Policies/Pet-Insurance-Discounts.html

YOu get a 5% automatic discount for enrolling on-line and you can get a 10% more for having a microchip. It even states that 15% is the maximum discount you can get.

I never did sign up for pet insurance although I've sure had some times I wish I had it! I checked with Consumer Reports before and read an article where they didn't feel it was worth it for the average person, so I just keep a little account set aside for vet bills.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

What size account would you keep aside for emergencies?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> What size account would you keep aside for emergencies?


I'm sure for everyone it would be different depending on what they can afford or how many dogs they have. I keep 5,000.00 readily available. That should cover a good number of things or would certainly show good faith for something really, really serious. I pray we aren't faced with anything so serious though. I'm hoping for long, healthy, happy lives.


----------

